# Stargate: Universe = Star Trek: Voyager???



## Aeolius (Oct 24, 2008)

" Stargate Universe centers on a simple reconnaissance mission that turns into a never-ending quest as a new crew of Stargate explorers gates onto the Destiny, an Ancient ship that is unable to return to Earth. They will travel to the far reaches of the universe, encountering new races, enemies and adventures. "
   from: http://www.scifi.com/scifiwire/index.php?category=0&id=61531


----------



## Elodan (Oct 24, 2008)

I have a bad feeling about this.


Anyone know who's starring?


----------



## DM_Matt (Oct 24, 2008)

Elodan said:


> I have a bad feeling about this.
> 
> 
> Anyone know who's starring?




They are going for a younger cast and more drama.  Its not Stargate: Voyager.  Its Stargate: Voyager, 90210.


----------



## WhatGravitas (Oct 24, 2008)

I thought Stargate: Atlantis was ST:Voy already, at least the first season (away from home, keeping station together, lots of enemies, patchwork group, strong new motherly female-in-charge).

This is worse (plus SG:A got much better after the first season and with the increase of McKay episodes).

Cheers, LT.


----------



## Brown Jenkin (Oct 24, 2008)

Lord Tirian said:


> I thought Stargate: Atlantis was ST:Voy already, at least the first season (away from home, keeping station together, lots of enemies, patchwork group, strong new motherly female-in-charge).




No Atlantis is Deep Space 9.


----------



## Mallus (Oct 24, 2008)

Brown Jenkin said:


> No Atlantis is Deep Space 9.



You've mixed up the word order. That sentence should read "Atlantis is no Deep Space Nine".


----------



## Hand of Evil (Oct 24, 2008)

I always saw Atlantis as TNG, all they did was talk!  DS9 was B5.  Figure this will be Enterprise OR if we are lucky, real lucky, I mean finding a stamp that turns out to be worth millions; lucky, Farscape or even Firefly!  I just don't think we are going to be that lucky.


----------



## Wycen (Oct 24, 2008)

I'm looking forward to it since by that time I don't think there will be any good sci-fi action shows on anywhere AND because I expect one way or another we'll see cameo appearances of previous Stargate members.


----------



## delericho (Oct 25, 2008)

It's worth pointing out that the premise of Voyager (startship lost in space, crewed by a ragtag group of misfits, trying to find Earth) is essentially the same as the premise of Battlestar Galactica.

There's nothing wrong with the premise of Voyager. It could have been great. It was just the execution that was awful.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Oct 25, 2008)

Wycen said:


> I'm looking forward to it since by that time I don't think there will be any good sci-fi action shows on anywhere AND because I expect one way or another we'll see cameo appearances of previous Stargate members.




Yep, flashback sequence or a fantasy sequence like McKay had with Carter in the episode of Atlantis where the Jumper was at the bottom of the ocean.


----------



## Aeolius (Oct 25, 2008)

delericho said:


> It's worth pointing out that the premise of Voyager (startship lost in space, crewed by a ragtag group of misfits, trying to find Earth) is essentially the same as the premise of Battlestar Galactica.




"Wagon Train's a really cool show, but did you notice they never get anywhere? They just keep wagon training." - Stand By Me


----------



## DM_Matt (Oct 25, 2008)

delericho said:


> It's worth pointing out that the premise of Voyager (startship lost in space, crewed by a ragtag group of misfits, trying to find Earth) is essentially the same as the premise of Battlestar Galactica.
> 
> There's nothing wrong with the premise of Voyager. It could have been great. It was just the execution that was awful.




OMG THES SHOWZ ARE ALL TEH SUXOR!!!!11!!!ELEVENTY!1!!  THEY ARE JUST RIPOFFS OF THE ODYSSEY. 

Seriously, though, that is a valid point.  Its a common trope.  Its not really fair to  reject the entire subgenre just because its not original.


----------



## Plane Sailing (Oct 25, 2008)

delericho said:


> It's worth pointing out that the premise of Voyager (startship lost in space, crewed by a ragtag group of misfits, trying to find Earth) is essentially the same as the premise of Battlestar Galactica.




Or lost in space?


----------



## RainOfSteel (Oct 27, 2008)

Aeolius said:


> " Stargate Universe centers on a simple reconnaissance mission that turns into a never-ending quest as a new crew of Stargate explorers gates onto the Destiny, an Ancient ship that is unable to return to Earth. They will travel to the far reaches of the universe, encountering new races, enemies and adventures. "



Sounds an awful lot like the second season of Buck Rogers in the 25th Century (in addition to sounding Star Trek: Voyager and Gilligan's Island).

Stargate has a history, at least in my opinion, of mimicking certain types of episodes done by other SF TV shows, and doing a better job of it.

I certainly hope that they can find their way to doing a better job with this plot-class/trope than others have done.


----------



## Brown Jenkin (Oct 27, 2008)

RainOfSteel said:


> Sounds an awful lot like the second season of Buck Rogers in the 25th Century




As long as we don't get a Hawkman.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Oct 27, 2008)

delericho said:


> It's worth pointing out that the premise of Voyager (startship lost in space, crewed by a ragtag group of misfits, trying to find Earth) is essentially the same as the premise of Battlestar Galactica.




Which harkens back to Gilligan's Island. Castaway misfits trying to get back to the mainland.


----------



## Orius (Oct 28, 2008)

RainOfSteel said:


> Stargate has a history, at least in my opinion, of mimicking certain types of episodes done by other SF TV shows, and doing a better job of it.




That's true.  Watched Atlantis last night, some disease hits, and everyone but two people lose their memories, and those two are the key to fixing everything.  I've seen this sort of thing on Star Trek several times, so kind of dull with a few good moments here and there. Stargate does tend to recycle a lot of Star Trek plots (and Star Trek recycles EVERYTHING), so while it can seem dull to a more hardcore Sci-Fi fan like me, the writing and acting are generally good enough for a more casual audience to appreciate it.


----------



## RainOfSteel (Oct 28, 2008)

Orius said:


> That's true.  Watched Atlantis last night [...]



My apologies.  I meant Stargate SG-1, not Stargate Atlantis.

I've only seen season one of Stargate Atlantis, and I found it to be ok but not as good as Stargate SG-1 in its heyday (of which seasons 8-10, it can be debated, do not figure).


----------



## Pyrex (Oct 28, 2008)

Reveille said:


> Which harkens back to Gilligan's Island. Castaway misfits trying to get back to the mainland.




If we do, he darn well better have wings.   _mumbles something about that awful attempt at Flash Gordon..._


----------



## Orius (Oct 29, 2008)

RainOfSteel said:


> My apologies.  I meant Stargate SG-1, not Stargate Atlantis.
> 
> I've only seen season one of Stargate Atlantis, and I found it to be ok but not as good as Stargate SG-1 in its heyday (of which seasons 8-10, it can be debated, do not figure).




It pretty much applies to both series.


----------



## delericho (Oct 29, 2008)

RainOfSteel said:


> My apologies.  I meant Stargate SG-1, not Stargate Atlantis.
> 
> I've only seen season one of Stargate Atlantis, and I found it to be ok but not as good as Stargate SG-1 in its heyday (of which seasons 8-10, it can be debated, do not figure).




Actually, I found that SG-1 became rather repetitive after a while (certainly by the mid-sixth season). The eighth season in particular seemed very tired. However, I felt it improved a lot in the 9th and 10th seasons, partly due to the single long arc, and partly because of the new blood in the cast.

That may be an artifact of my not watching it when it was on, but instead watching all 10 seasons on DVD over the last eighteen months.


----------



## Sir Brennen (Oct 30, 2008)

DM_Matt said:


> They are going for a younger cast and more drama.  Its not Stargate: Voyager.  Its Stargate: Voyager, 90210.



Anyone catch the Atlantis episode with the all-chick SG team guest-appearing? They went to a lot of lengths to give you an idea of the character of each member of the team, and had a couple of recognizable faces from the sci-fi/fantasy genre (Nicole De Boer and Christina Cox specifically). I had a strong feeling that we were being shown the potential main characters of the upcoming spin-off.


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully (Oct 30, 2008)

Sir Brennen said:


> Anyone catch the Atlantis episode with the all-chick SG team guest-appearing? They went to a lot of lengths to give you an idea of the character of each member of the team, and had a couple of recognizable faces from the sci-fi/fantasy genre (Nicole De Boer and Christina Cox specifically). I had a strong feeling that we were being shown the potential main characters of the upcoming spin-off./QUOTE]
> I'd like that...
> 
> Overall, I think Stargate always seemed a little repititive with its "village of the week" stories, which seem to be most of them. I suppose the concepts of Stargates itself invites this concepts, and having the village be very different (maybe more advanced cultures, not just pseudo-medieval ones) each time is to expensive for the show. But it would probably spice up a lot, since the different villages never seem to be all that different. (Probably an artifact of using the same set or so...)


----------



## Orius (Oct 31, 2008)

The set dressings do seem to have a lot of similarity.  But at least it makes some sense, since supposedly the Goa'uld and Wraith make a habit of destroying civilizations advanced enough to challenge them, and likely the Ori found it useful to suppress technological advancment.


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully (Nov 1, 2008)

Orius said:


> The set dressings do seem to have a lot of similarity.  But at least it makes some sense, since supposedly the Goa'uld and Wraith make a habit of destroying civilizations advanced enough to challenge them, and likely the Ori found it useful to suppress technological advancment.




Sense doesn't imply interesting or varied here, though, which is why I'd prefer a different approach.


----------



## Kaledor (Nov 3, 2008)

Sir Brennen said:


> Anyone catch the Atlantis episode with the all-chick SG team guest-appearing? They went to a lot of lengths to give you an idea of the character of each member of the team, and had a couple of recognizable faces from the sci-fi/fantasy genre (Nicole De Boer and Christina Cox specifically). I had a strong feeling that we were being shown the potential main characters of the upcoming spin-off.




I had the exact same feeling.
I was curious if we were getting a preview of the Stargate Universe team...  
Unless they are setting up a character as a love interest (for two episodes), then we don't often get to see the fleshing out of extra characters.


----------

